
A retired pilot un-retires in Japan - fern12
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/28/business/japan-older-workers-retired-pilot.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fbusiness-economy&action=click&contentCollection=economy&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=10&pgtype=sectionfront
======
aluhut
It's all good as long as you don't have to work with 65...

